# YFT - South of Destin - quick Video



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Left Destin at 4am heading southwest in search of something big. 

As soon as we pull up to an area we wanted to fish we see a football field of tuna skying everywhere. 

We hooked one of the bow on a live bait on a cobia rod and the other dragging a ballyhoo right after. 

Nice little double hook up to start the day. 

Ended up snagging a few bonito and raised one billfish, but he wasn't feelin it too much. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Open water tuna bite is always good. Great video work!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice hiikups on the YFT.
War Damn Eagle '83


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and video, looks like you were busy with some catching there.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Video. what was that orange thing the guy had to swim in with a knife for ?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Sweeeet! Nice storm brewing in the background as well! That always seems to turn the bite on.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

We found that FAD while trolling. Rolled slow by it and saw some tripletail. Tried to get a couple to eat with no luck. When we pulled off, one of our trolling lures snagged it. So, a guy hopped in and snag it.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice!!!!! good video!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Did you play football?? Those are a little bigger than footballs. Nice fish.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That one of the FADS north of the Spur?


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I am not sure of the exact location, but yeah it is near there somewhere. I believe we stayed south of the nipple most of the day.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

OK you made me laugh.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Haha why? By stating that I stayed south of the nipple? What's wrong with that?!


----------



## mrbaiter (Jul 16, 2014)

Yea you can find them tuna south of the nipple bud


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have never found a fad that I didn't mark on the GPS so I could look for them the next time out. I hope you did the same, give you a starting point to look for it next time out there.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

We marked it. I am just not positive where it is at. Not my boat, and I honestly wasn't paying much attention to where we were at the time.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

They usually drift of with the current real slow but if you mark the spot it give you a starting point to look for it next time. The quarter kegs last year eventually drifted away and they had a couple engine blocks for anchors.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I do not think this was anchored by any means. Looked like it was free floating with just a log.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice video and I to like the storm in the background .

Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------

